# My very first welding project



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

After all these years I had finally decided it was time I learn to weld. I always wanted to take a welding class several years ago when I was working for the college, but I always had students to supervise so I never had the time for it. I could have taken the class for free then. as I was just auditing the class I decided that I would not build their little metal box and build something that was useful for me. So here is my bale spear; it may not look as nice as one that is built by a professional, but it will do for my needs.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice job cowboy, looks like it'll "go to work for ya" congrats!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice spear. Looks well made to me.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice job cowboy, looks like it'll "go to work for ya" congrats!


Thanks. The nice thing is I could play with the different welders at the college welding shop, and had a professional make sure I did it right. I got the chance to work with a stick welding and the Mig. I put the spear together using the Mig. Like all things, the more you do it, the better you get at it. This next winter I want to get a welder and torch bought, well that is if there is any money left after paying all the bills.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Good job. Learning to weld will make you very good with a grinder.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice work cowboy! I'm going to need a couple of bale spears this year if you want to hone your skills a bit more . One with global quick attach and one with skid loader quick attach.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks good and professional to me.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

There is no stopping you now! Way to go!!

Glad you had supervision for a project that involves heavy loads on your "first at bat".

Welding is not really that difficult and the most common mistakes when starting out is to get adequate penetration. MiG welders are more prone to this issue than stick welding so it takes more attention to set up and details to avoid it with them.

Best regards

Three44s


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, Can you weld me up a 3 point dual bale spear for 4x5 round bales? LOL

Looks good!!!. 
I need to learn to weld too, but the local shop is pretty reasonable.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> OK, Can you weld me up a 3 point dual bale spear for 4x5 round bales? LOL
> 
> Looks good!!!.
> I need to learn to weld too, but the local shop is pretty reasonable.


Buy a good helmet and it gets a lot easier to learn. Surprisingly easy to weld when you can see what you're doing.


----------

